# 1968 Steering Column Build Help



## p1squally (Apr 7, 2011)

So i picked up a "new" used column for my 68 lemans floor shift
got the new piece for the turn signal since the old plastic was cracked

and went ahead and removed the 3 phillips screws 
turned out that was not needed todo

and fumbled with the column trying to reassemble it for a few hours

3 small springs came out from where i am not sure

then a bearing was found which looks like it also fell out of the column

looked around for a steering column repair place and doesnt look like there is one near by at all

anyone have a video or something i can check out cuz im pulling all my hair out haha...


----------



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

If you google "steering column rebuild" there is an article done by one of the car craft or hot rod magazines on a 70 Chevelle that be worth checking out. Also the 64-72 GTO restoration guide book would another decent source to look. Best wishes with your rebuild... I'm about to redo my steering column coming up too.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

x2 My turn signal just flops around. Need to pull the wheel and dig in to find the problem..


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

NMI: if you mean the lever, that is just a screw loose. lock tite it back in.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

pontiac said:


> NMI: if you mean the lever, that is just a screw loose. lock tite it back in.


That was pretty much what I thought happened, or at least was hoping that was it.


----------

